# قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها



## solevya (3 يونيو 2007)

:66:
*هذه القصة حقيقة واعرف صاحبتها عن قرب وهى التى طلبت منى ان اذكر قصتها لكى تستفيد منها كل فتاة
تبدأ قصة هذه الفتاة انها كانت فتاة يعترف باخلاقها وجمالها ورفع قامتها كل من يعرفها من الاقرباء او من الاصدقاء حتى شعب كنيستها كان يعترف بيها مثال للاخلاق 
ولكن وقعت هذه الفتاة فى براثن ثعلب من ثعالب التليفونات الذى قال لها انه معجب بيها واخذ نمرتها من احدى صديقتها فأخذت هى ان تسمع له رغم انها كانت تهاجمه فى البداية وبالرغم من ذلك لم يياس ولكنه ظل ورائها حتى وصل اليها والى عقلها وفعلا انساقت هذه الفتاة وراء هذا الشاب واحبته مع العلم ان هذا الشخص غير مسيحى وكانت تعلم هذا ولكنها غلطت عندما اخفت علاقتها بهذا الشاب عن الاخرين حتى اب اعترافها وفعلا اتفقا هما الاثنان على الزواج وهربت هذه الفتاة من بيت اهلها فى احدى الايام ولن تتخيل ماذا حدث بعد ذلك
اخذها هذا الشاب واعقد عليها زواج عرفى واخذ منها ما اراده ثم بعد ذلك اخذها لاحدالجماعات المسئولة عن اسلام البنات بعد ان صنع هو واهله عليها شبه مسرحية هذلية انها دون اسلامها لن يعرفها واذا ظلت على مسيحيتها سيهجرجا ويتركها او انه يريد ان يكسبها فى الدنيا والاخرة مع العلم ان هذا الشاب لا يفقه عن الدين الاسلامى اى شئ وهذا الشخص مدمن مخدرات وخمور ولكن هى مع الاسف من حبها فيه لم ترى كل هذه الاشياء ومشت وراه ولكنها ظلت متمسكة بدينها وهذا ما اعجبنى فيها 
ولكن هل تعرفون اين تعزية الله ومحبته لنا رغم سقوطنا عندما ذهب بيها لهؤلاء الناس اخذوها ووضعوها فى مكان وحيدة ليس فيه الا حصيرة وقلة مية والمطلوب منها فى الفترة قبل اسلمتها ان تحفظ وتعرف اكبر كم من الاسلام ولكنها شعرت بغلطتها واخذت تتضرع لسيدها يسوع المسيح وفعلا جائها الرد سريعا لقد رات امها العذراء فى حلم وهى تناديها بان ترجع وتتطمئنها انها ستخرجها من هذا المكان وفعلا اخذت السيدة العذراء تظهر لها واخر هذه الظهرات كان للسيد المسيح بشخصه وهو يحملها كالطفلة الرضيعة ويضعها فى عينه 
ولن تصدقوا مع حدث سمعت فى احدى الليالى هؤلاء الاشخاص يتشاجرون ثم تانى يوم وجدت الببان كلها مفتوحة وخرجت من هذا المكان واتصلت باهلها وحاؤا لاخذها وهنا تتضح مدى حب الاسرة المسيحية وفعلا اعتبروا مع حدث قد فات واخذوها فى حضنهم مرة اخرى
اعزائى وانا اكتب لكم هذه القصة لم اتالك نفسى فبكيت من عظمة محبة الله بنى رغم جرحنا وصلبنا له وذلك لو تمسكنا به 
واكرر هذه القصة من واقع هذه الحياة وشكرا:94:*


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

بجد شكرا جدا على القصة ديه لانها فعلا مؤثرة ، و فعلا ممكن القصة ديه تعلم بنات كتير ان الحب لانسان اخر لا يساوى لحب الله و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Moony34 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

شكرا للقصة الجميلة... ربنا يعطينا جميعا نعمة الثبات في اسمه


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

*قصه  مؤثرة جدا البنت دي اكيد اتألمت وعرفت غلطها وعلشان كده ربنا سامحها
ميرسي اتعبك معانا القصه اثرت فيا جدا ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل المسيحيين في كل مكان
سلام المسيح*


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

قصه مؤثره جدا 
احسن ما فيها عظمه الله وحبه لينا
وياريت كل البنات يقروا ويستفيدوا

شكرااااااا ليكى يا solevya​


----------



## Jomana (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

*شكرا كثير عالقصة المؤثرة جدا .. يسلمواا*


----------



## solevya (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

ميرسى لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع وبمروره اللى نورنى كتير فعلا وياريت كتير من البنات يتعلموا منه
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
صلو من اجل ضعفى:t13: :999:


----------



## Ramzi (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

المشكلة انه هاي القصة عم تكتر .. و البنات بعرفوا هاي النهايات و في منهم بنساقوا ورى الحب و عارفات انه بالنهاية رح يتبهدلوا


----------



## solevya (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

كده ما يبقاش عندهم عقل اساسا لانهم لو عندهم عقل حيتعظوا من الحاجات دى
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل
:new8:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة فتاة رات المسيح فى شدتها*

*الرب يباركك ويارب القصة يقرأها الجميع *


----------

